# What is the best size all around saw



## woodbutcher44 (Sep 3, 2006)

I've used home owner specials and flea market (basket case saws) that for the most part were junk when my cheep ass had to spring for another saw. 
But that aside now I'm going to buy a bran new saw.
I want to know what I should get and a average price? 
I'll be using it for most everything.limbing, topping small to mid size removal so on and so on...........

I'll be getting more new saws at a later date.but I'm done buying used up junk. 
But for now I need a good all around saw.
thanks for pros and cons.
chucked 4 saws today just to keep from loosing my mind patching junk.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Sep 3, 2006)

Personally I can't be limited to one saw. At the bare minimum something along the lines of a Dolmar 5100 & Dolmar 7900 size saws would be my choices!


----------



## sloth9669 (Sep 3, 2006)

*sthil*

go for the 361 stihl will handle allyour needs big and small


----------



## Rspike (Sep 3, 2006)

Husqvarna 346XP 45cc with the power of 55cc . only 10.6 lbs Great for limbing and larger wood . Great all day chiansaw . Now when you ready for the larger saw you can move up to a 58cc- 72cc size saw for the big wood . ( 372XP )


----------



## Rspike (Sep 3, 2006)

sloth9669 said:


> go for the 361 stihl will handle allyour needs big and small


Isnt the MS361 a little big / heavy for limbing ? I think of this class of chainsaw as a "large small saw" or a "small large saw" its too big for limbing and too small for large wood. I dont believe in just 1 chainsaw for cutting , i think everone needs at least 2 chiansaws. 1 small , 1 large .


----------



## woodbutcher44 (Sep 3, 2006)

that the stuff im looking for


----------



## sloth9669 (Sep 3, 2006)

*2 saws*

i agree he asked for one so i gave him my best over all pic...it can handle a 24 inch blade for big rounds on his mill and down it to a 16 to zip the limbs off...if you want 2 saws iam a sthil guy so id say a 260 small and a 440-460 big but thats over and underkill from what i seen him milling 361 is just right ..also did you get my message about them pics ?


----------



## woodbutcher44 (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm getting other saws 
but after todoy they will be worn out by me not others befofe i get them 
lost 3 plus hours just tring to get 1 of four diffrent saws to run long enough to do a simple clean up 
total time 5.25 hours for $120 
trashed all 4 saws going to get a shinny new one tues mornning 
just lookin to get a real versitale saw because it will be tre only one I have for a few days (i hope just a few days not weeks lol)


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Sep 3, 2006)

Asking for one saw is a tall order. And you already know that more saws are in order, so I'll spare you all that advice. If you're going with one saw, look at the 361 or the 440, depending on what your emphasis is on-more limbing, more falling, more climbing, etc. More limbing, 361. More falling and larger cuts, 440.


----------



## woodbutcher44 (Sep 3, 2006)

Rspike said:


> Isnt the MS361 a little big / heavy for limbing ? I think of this class of chainsaw as a "large small saw" or a "small large saw" its too big for limbing and too small for large wood. I dont believe in just 1 chainsaw for cutting , i think everone needs at least 2 chiansaws. 1 small , 1 large .



aboutwhat does the 361 cost i know it varis but a ballpark est.


----------



## woodbutcher44 (Sep 3, 2006)

Rspike said:


> Husqvarna 346XP 45cc with the power of 55cc . only 10.6 lbs Great for limbing and larger wood . Great all day chiansaw . Now when you ready for the larger saw you can move up to a 58cc- 72cc size saw for the big wood . ( 372XP )



same question got ball park price range?


----------



## sloth9669 (Sep 3, 2006)

*361*

if you want just the powerhead 475-525 add a bar and chain 16'' or 20'' ( get the 20'' ) 525-600 new out of box pending dealer...also make sure there are dealers around...if its way out of the way find a local husky shop...dealer suport can be important to some people


----------



## Rspike (Sep 4, 2006)

woodbutcher44 said:


> aboutwhat does the 361 cost i know it varis but a ballpark est.


$589. list retail . $550. if you can talk them down . I would go handle the large saw before you make up your mind. That is a lot of chainsaw to carry around. real heavy for limbing . You can get the NEW Husqvarna 346XP off the net ( Ebay )for $409. + 3 free chains + free shipping . The 361 and the 440 are only around 11 cc difference. Husqvarna also has a 359 and a 357xp but again they are mid range chainsaws. Too big if you are getting more than one.


----------



## woodbutcher44 (Sep 4, 2006)

got a sthil dealer aprex 7 miles he only works on husq. and sthil nothing else


----------



## sloth9669 (Sep 4, 2006)

*husky*

husky for sale on ebay is alot cheaper...i just know little about them and like to stick with what i know sthil...but if that is not and issue with you the ebay deals on husky saws are great..almost tempted to try one myself


----------



## woodbutcher44 (Sep 4, 2006)

Rspike said:


> $589. list retail . $550. if you can talk them down . I would go handle the large saw before you make up your mind. That is a lot of chainsaw to carry around. real heavy for limbing . You can get the Husqvarna 346XP off the net ( Ebay )for $409. + 3 free chains + free shipping . The 361 and the 440 are only around 11 cc difference. Husqvarna also has a 359 and a 357xp but again they are mid range chainsaws. Too big if you are getting more than one.



right now i do it alone .
try to stick with smaller jobs but i got to eat
Ijust moved to florida Ocala area and starting allover
hare to find any one that is willing to do anything other than complain or cry about their home life.
all alone and sawless think ill get a beer lol


----------



## sloth9669 (Sep 4, 2006)

*hi*

 :greenchainsaw:


----------



## woodbutcher44 (Sep 4, 2006)

sloth9669 said:


> husky for sale on ebay is alot cheaper...i just know little about them and like to stick with what i know sthil...but if that is not and issue with you the ebay deals on husky saws are great..almost tempted to try one myself



The dealer I spoke of said they are both good saws but the newer large saws have alot of new things i comon 
great fellow told me to do a litt research and he could help me narrow it down to 2 or 3 and let me choose from there 
he lafed an said you know ill sell you this3120xp (?) on the lolow but you mayneed some one to carry it up the hills for you.
I gues it was the 40 lb monster he had a $1500 price tag on from where he was pointinh across the store.


----------



## Stumper (Sep 4, 2006)

A tree care and removal operation needs multiple saws-you already know that. The "indispensible" arborist saws (IMO) are a "climbing saw"(most of us choose a lightweight tophandle saw of 30-45cc displacement) and a 70cc class saw. Those 2 will get everything done well even if they don't do all things best. On the other hand I find the saws that I use the very most are 50cc class saws.-I have to have a climbing saw and I have to have a "big saw" but mostly I use a 50cc class saw for limbing, small felling, backup to a bigger saw, cutting big blocks aloft while removing trees etc. I don't know if you climb at all but in the 50cc class the Husky 346(46cc but performs like it is bigger) is light, manueverable and FAST. It is pretty decent for in tree use and a true Joy for limbing and small tree removal. If I were purchasing one saw to "get me by" for a few weeks that is the saw I would choose.....that one or a Dolmar 5100.


----------



## 046 (Sep 4, 2006)

like a lot of folks already posted. you really need two sizes. large and small. 72cc range and 49 cc range

but if I had to go with one saw, it'd be MS 460 (461) or Husky 372 (best bang for $$)

a little big, but I limb with my 046 all the time. but most limbing duties is done with 026. 

359 husky almost never get used. sold a 034 super in the same boat.


----------



## woodbutcher44 (Sep 4, 2006)

dolmar is not a swa ive seen around here and i do climb when nessary but still new with using a herness in a thee so i a very cautious .since I AM WORKINK SOLO AT THIS TIME i NEXTEL 1 OF 2 PEOPLE WHEN i START A JOB AND PLAY BEE BBEEEP TAP TILL IM DONE JUST KEEP THEN AWARE OF WHERE I AM.
I DONT THINK IVE SEEN A DELMAR SAW IN MY AREA 
Its a money tight thing the reason Ican only get one at the moment 
but I do have a few small jobs lined up so soon there will be additions to the new family


----------



## 94TahoeLT (Sep 4, 2006)

The Echo Cs-440 is a nice saw at 10.5 Lbs
I have a Cs345 7.5 Lbs which is a great little saw and a Cs520 10.8 Lbs which is also a nice saw.
But I just ordered a new Dolmar Ps5100s which I'm picking up thrusday.


----------



## woodbutcher44 (Sep 4, 2006)

94TahoeLT said:


> The Echo Cs-440 is a nice saw at 10.5 Lbs
> I have a Cs345 7.5 Lbs which is a great little saw and a Cs520 10.8 Lbs which is also a nice saw.
> But I just ordered a new Dolmar Ps5100s which I'm picking up thrusday.


Is the Cs 345 or the Cs520 in the 50-60 cc range 
and cost is an issue at this time
just paid full tuition for wife and new home all at once
like to stay close to 500 or less if possible (he said unable to look up from his feet)hahaha


----------



## Diesel JD (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey man, I'm not a pro, but I've cut a lot of firewood in our area. What we have around here, the 260 or 260 pro would be my choice. She's light enough to go up in the tree and enough grunt to cut any wood up to 36" DBH. I hear you on the tuition, just paid mine ouch! My feeling get your 260 and put some cash in your pocket and then get yourself a Stihl 440 and 200T or comparable Husky saws to go along. Since you're in the are and work alone, I'd like to come watch sometime and give you a hand if you're up for it, especially if you have some jobs closer to Gainesville or the North side of Ocala.


----------



## woodbutcher44 (Sep 4, 2006)

done deal mabe we can both earn some tution back.haha


----------



## Ekka (Sep 4, 2006)

I had a climber once who's smallest saw was a 26.

He climbed with that all the time, for years he reckoned.

Then on his first day with me I watched him and shook my head .... "Wazzup", he goes. My reply, "Arghhh, your makin life hard for yourself and I'll fit you out before you climb the next one."

Before he went up this small tree I whacked a hook in his harness, loaded him with a 200T and said try this.

He never went back and loved the new style, said he couldn't believe he'd been buggerising around with a rear handled climbing saw for so long.

So yes, a 26 is good, but make a goal of getting a proper climbing saw, you'll love it.

I have 200T, 025, 44,46,66

And yes, I use them all.


----------



## Rspike (Sep 4, 2006)

*?????????????????*

I think the issue with this thread / topic is: The thread title is


> "What is the best size all around saw"


 Then the post reads:


> I'll be using it for most everything.limbing, topping small to mid size removal so on and so on...........
> 
> I'll be getting more new saws at a later date.but I'm done buying used up junk.


 Then we find out in the thread that:


> i do climb when necessary but still new with using a herness in a thee so i a very cautious .


 So not really sure what saw you want . #1 all around saw? #2 lite limbing ground / take down saw ? #3 or with you climbing are you after a Arborist limbing saw ? Every body has the right answer to what ever question "they thought" you were asking but again that could go 3 different ways . I understood it as in your first post and answered per "I'll be using it for most everything.limbing, topping small to mid size removal so on and so on...........

I'll be getting more new saws at a later date.but I'm done buying used up junk." thus is what i mentioned the Husqvarna 346XP let us know exactly what your looking for and what you are going to use it for and you wont get all the different options .


----------



## trevmcrev (Sep 4, 2006)

Ekka said:


> I had a climber once who's smallest saw was a 26.
> 
> He climbed with that all the time, for years he reckoned.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Ekka (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah, I wonder who that was.

44 with a 16" bar would have gone like buggery, be through those regnan limbs in no time.

I run an 18" bar on my 44, does go good, if you know you will be cutting them all off at the trunk and they're like 10" dia plus ... yeah bugger it, take a big saw and get cracking.

But if you have to (ahem, cut & chuck) then the top handled comes into play.

Depends on the gig hey.

But a souped up 200T is inviting.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 4, 2006)

Rspike said:


> Isnt the MS361 a little big / heavy for limbing ? .....



Not at all, under the right conditions. I have used mine (with 15" bar) for a good amount of limbing and bucking mature birches lately, and have nothing to complain about. 
If the wood had been spruce, it wood have been a different story though.... 
In my wood, the 361 is as close to an allround saw as you can get, even though such a thing doesn't really exist.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Sep 4, 2006)

On this SawTroll and I can agree completely. I think the 361 fill a huge niche, and would make a great "all around" saw, if such a thing exists and is realistic. I don't think any of his descriptions of what he's asked for have contridicted themselves. All around saw, limbing, topping, removals, and climbing. You can do all three with the 361, at least I have.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey fishuntcutwood nice to see a familiar face! I used to play over at a certain forum as kevjay. Glad to see a familiar face I love this forum. Came here to bone up on everything from felling safety, sharpening, mods, etc. Joined months ago but just now getting to poking around real good.
great site!


----------



## woodbutcher44 (Sep 4, 2006)

Ekka a ms200T is on the got to have list. 
However at this moment I can only get 1 new saw and I want to know what saw would be best to earn others with.
Thank you for the awsome videos and info.
I'm self taught and your post have beenn very usefull.
In your vids you have a micro skid steer, I would like to know the graffel brand or any info about I could get.
the ones Ive seen in the past are all 4 in 1s or to bulky and heavy for the micro.
thank guys for all the in put.


----------



## woodbutcher44 (Sep 4, 2006)

thank you all


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Sep 4, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Hey fishuntcutwood nice to see a familiar face! I used to play over at a certain forum as kevjay. Glad to see a familiar face I love this forum. Came here to bone up on everything from felling safety, sharpening, mods, etc. Joined months ago but just now getting to poking around real good.
> great site!



Welcome to AS.  

Jeff


----------



## mini kahuna (Sep 4, 2006)

husky 346xp is a great saw,I got to run one a few days back,light, power to beat all,with a 16 or 18" bar would cover alot of cutting chores,then later on get your small trimmer saw and then maybe a larger saw if the need arises.


----------



## woodbutcher44 (Sep 4, 2006)

going to the saw shop in the mornning to put my hands on a few sugested saws.
but mext on the shopping list is a MS 200 T
MS361 346xp MS260 pro and a few more if joe has the time


----------



## Diesel JD (Sep 4, 2006)

Good deal Woodbutcher. I'd like to see you with a 361 too, but you asked about keeping it under $500. If it were me I'd want to take my saddle in the shop and hang the saw off the saddle to see how it feels. As you know, a little weight can make a big difference. Good luck with it.


----------



## lees trees (Sep 23, 2006)

*theres big trees in ocala*

parts from the smallist stihl may fix your biggest stihl so you can finish the job


----------



## musch (Sep 23, 2006)

Of all my saws, if I had to stick with JUST ONE. 
I'd have to go with 346xp.
Im a big fan. 
Its fast, light, strong, pro quality, and about $400 NEW.

It will handle limbing, bucking, firewood.

When you want to step up, go to a big 90cc beast, and use it for felling the big stuff. 
Just my humble opinion..


----------

